# textproc/rubygem-asciidoctor fails to compile using ruby3.0



## Alain De Vos (Oct 29, 2021)

make.conf:

```
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ruby3=3.0
DEFAULT_VERSIONS+=ruby=3.0
```
Poudriere log:

```
00:00:46] =======================<phase: extract        >============================
[00:00:47] ===> Fetching all distfiles required by rubygem-asciidoctor-2.0.16 for building
[00:00:47] ===>  Extracting for rubygem-asciidoctor-2.0.16
[00:00:47] => SHA256 Checksum OK for rubygem/asciidoctor-2.0.16.gem.
[00:00:52] ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::Package::FormatError)
[00:00:52]     package is corrupt, exception while verifying: wrong number of arguments (given 2, expected 1) (ArgumentError) in /portdistfiles/rubygem/asciidoctor-2.0.16.gem
[00:00:52] *** Error code 1
[00:00:
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 29, 2021)

From the freebsd-ports@ mailing list:

devel/ruby-gems strange ?

```
===>   rubygem-asciidoctor-2.0.10 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/gem30 - found
===>   Returning to build of rubygem-asciidoctor-2.0.10
ERROR:  While executing gem ... (Gem::Package::FormatError)
    package is corrupt, exception while verifying: wrong number of arguments (given 2, expected 1) (ArgumentError) in /var/ports/distfiles/rubygem
...

Is this ruby-gems corrupted ?
```
Next message (by thread): devel/ruby-gems strange ?

```
Yes, currently devel/ruby-gems is broken with lang/ruby30. While
version of devel/ruby-gems is 3.0.8, version of rubygems bundled in
3.0.0-preview1 is 3.2.0.rc1. So the reason of breakge may be that
3.0.8 isn't compatible with Ruby 3.0. Since 3.2.0 isn't released yet I
tried to update devel/ruby-gems to 3.1.4. But another and worse
problem happened. 3.1.4 fails to install with any version of ruby in
ports tree. And I'm in stuck at this status. Probably some hacks are
necessary but unfortunately I haven't found it yet.

---
Yasuhiro KIMURA
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Oct 30, 2021)

You could try applying latest patch from 2021-10-29 to update devel/ruby-gems to 3.2.30 (Fixes for Ruby 3.0): PR 258108


----------



## Alain De Vos (Oct 30, 2021)

Concurrently in a long building proces. When it's finished i can try it.


----------

